# Sonic myDVD plus



## Dlanor (May 16, 2007)

Try to use sonic always tells me path cannot be found . If I hit the cancel tab every time it tries to load up eventualy it will come on This is on a HP PC any answers?


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Try an uninstall, and then a reinstall. If some files are used by other programs, or might be used by other programs, don't get rid of them.


----------

